# Why concealed carry?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Texas mom shoots man trying to take car with her kids inside at gas station: 'I hope that woke him up' | Fox News

This is why.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

But............... but....................... but........................................... Emma Gonzolez says this doesn't happen! lain:

Oh, wait. She calls BS on good GUYS with guns. I guess it's OK for _wimmin_ to use 'em, huh?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scary part, had she been on the east or West coast she would likely face charges.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

The best way to prosecute a criminal case is with a funeral and a prosecutor's report that the shooting was justified.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> The best way to prosecute a criminal case is with a funeral and a prosecutor's report that the shooting was justified.


Yep... if you're going to end up having to justify one shot, I'd just as soon have to justify 3 or 4. I'm not overly fond of the idea of leaving someone around who can A) dispute my version of the scenario, and B) sue me later.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm glad she was able to defend herself and her boys--that's wonderful--but assuming she must have left the key in the ignition, babies in the back and all...what the heck was she thinking!? Am I missing some part of the story?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm glad she was able to defend herself and her boys--that's wonderful--but assuming she must have left the key in the ignition, babies in the back and all...what the heck was she thinking!? Am I missing some part of the story?


 Annie , this is the problem. She should not have to worry about weather the keys were or were not in the car. I should not have to lock my world down every second of the day and night. This is once again putting blame on a victim.
If you don't put strong enough locks on your doors it your fault you are robbed. If you did not buy that fancy house you won't not tempt them to rob you . It is your fault you had that nice I phone out when they stole it from you.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/07/0...-18-months-in-jail-for-stabbing-attacker.html


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

I need to try to get my lisense back. I don’t think i ever should have lost it in the first place.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

TwoTimeTim said:


> I need to try to get my lisense back. I don't think i ever should have lost it in the first place.


What happened? Your wife catch you two timing and get a PPO on you so you lost your CCW.....


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

I carry almost everywhere I go. Sometimes two guns.


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> What happened? Your wife catch you two timing and get a PPO on you so you lost your CCW.....


I was fishing with a shotgun in a campground lake that I thought was private and a friend owned. Turned out to be a camp ground backing up to it for kids. They called the cops and about 50 showed up. They told me to swim to the bank and but I have a bad foot that's ruined my back so I can't swim. It was cold too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I get a lot of windshield time in as part of my job and this story is a perfect example of why I conceal carry. There are always two handguns in my trucks but I am considering putting a 12 gauge shockwave or a Kel-Tec Sub 2000 in them. Inexpensive if they do happen to get stolen and a lot of firepower


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Fishing with a shotgun??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

tango said:


> Fishing with a shotgun??


Mmm yeah... cant say I know of any state where thats legal.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> What happened? Your wife catch you two timing and get a PPO on you so you lost your CCW.....


My wifes smokes after sex. She's up to three packs a day now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm leaving for the mall in about 15 minutes. I intend to carry a 1911 and several magazines.

You get used to the weight in 40 years, and let's be honest, I think these weirdos are just shooting people for sport not revenge. I'm not going down to stoke some banger's creds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I carry almost everywhere I go. Sometimes two guns.


one is fighting and one is for fun


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Yep... if you're going to end up having to justify one shot, I'd just as soon have to justify 3 or 4. I'm not overly fond of the idea of leaving someone around who can A) dispute my version of the scenario, and B) sue me later.


Thank goodness this happened in Texas.
Point B isn't much of a worry as long as the shooting is ruled justified.
She can be sued, but she can't lose the civil suit. How many prosecuting attorneys would take a case when they legally can't win it?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> one is fighting and one is for fun


I'm going to miss that guy. It would have been a pleasure and privilege to have him chew you out...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

From the article::
"I proceeded to jump in my backseat and told the gentleman to stop, to get out the car. He would not get out of the car. He turned around and looked at me. I reached over the armrest to get my glove compartment and that's when I fired at him once I got the gun from my glove compartment," Booker-Hicks recalled to the news station.

Kill him next time, that is what I say, kill him; anyone who is fool enough to do that, is a true danger. She did the right thing. She shot him in the face, and I hope that he is blind now, or deaf, something like that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually, I was a bit disappointed. Madison is a very liberal , in fact, a heterosexual couple can get into trouble trying to have a wedding cake made.

So after I set the guillotine up over the front door, rubbed raw meat all over the snout of our Africa Veldt Large Bladder Weasel Dog, and set the front door knob on "stun," I went to the mall. I was getting used to lots of Arab women going shopping wearing a burqa. Usually they walked in pairs. Today, I didn't see a single one. In fact, I only saw one black guy. Several of kiosks were covered in canvas and not open. It was like the entire ethnic population was saying, "_I think these white boys are looking for a fight and I'm just here to see the sales at Bed, Bath and Beyond_."

I got my favorite chair and location because B&N was almost empty, but I was a good boy and made my Friday vig payment to Jen (the B&N store manager) and settled down with a new survival magazine. I saw a beautiful folder on the cover. Naturally it was handmade and cost 900 bucks.

I was not bothered for the full two hours. For a brief moment, it was like 1978...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Must have grazed him. I would have "pink misted" his dome.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Annie , this is the problem. She should not have to worry about weather the keys were or were not in the car. I should not have to lock my world down every second of the day and night. This is once again putting blame on a victim.


I'm not really putting the blame on the victim. It's not an either or, as in she's all right or she's all wrong, it's more of a both and, as in she did a dumb thing and the bad guy got what was comming to him.If I'm understanding the story correctly, she just lacked common sense there.



> If you don't put strong enough locks on your doors it your fault you are robbed. If you did not buy that fancy house you won't not tempt them to rob you . It is your fault you had that nice I phone out when they stole it from you.


There's nothing fancy about watching your kids and taking the key along with you. Situational awareness is very important. She (apparently) put her own kids at risk. She shouldn't have left the kids unattended in the car with the key in the ignition.

But happily, the bad guy what he deserved.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm not sure I'd call carrying in the glove box concealed carry but I'm glad she was prepared to defend her kids.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TwoTimeTim said:


> I need to try to get my lisense back. I don't think i ever should have lost it in the first place.


Spell check; "License"

Curious, how did you lose your license?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TwoTimeTim said:


> I was fishing with a shotgun in a campground lake that I thought was private and a friend owned. Turned out to be a camp ground backing up to it for kids. They called the cops and about 50 showed up. They told me to swim to the bank and but I have a bad foot that's ruined my back so I can't swim. It was cold too.


Ladies and Gents &#8230;.. but oh the things I could (should) say &#8230;.. instead I am going to give you a rare moment of restraint. :vs_shocked:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Quote Originally Posted by TwoTimeTim View Post

I was fishing with a shotgun in a campground lake that I thought was private and a friend owned. Turned out to be a camp ground backing up to it for kids. They called the cops and about 50 showed up. They told me to swim to the bank and but I have a bad foot that's ruined my back so I can't swim. It was cold too.



A Watchman said:


> Ladies and Gents &#8230;.. but oh the things I could (should) say &#8230;.. instead I am going to give you a rare moment of restraint. :vs_shocked:


Yeah, that's some real low hangin' fruit.


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Spell check; "License"
> 
> Curious, how did you lose your license?


I'm getting my carry lisense back after the summer when I go on vacation. I talked to my cousin he is a security gaurd and he said that as long as I stay out of trouble they will give the lisense back at the beginning of October. For now I carry a shotgun with no bullets. Can't carry a gun at work, bus station won't allow guns on the bus. I decided so shouldn't leave just because a few people like to make fun.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

TwoTimeTim said:


> I'm getting my carry lisense back after the summer when I go on vacation. I talked to my cousin he is a security gaurd and he said that as long as I stay out of trouble they will give the lisense back at the beginning of October. For now I carry a shotgun with no bullets. Can't carry a gun at work, bus station won't allow guns on the bus. I decided so shouldn't leave just because a few people like to make fun.


I carry my shotgun the same way. No bullets. We may have more in common than I thought, although I've had my license since the mid 90's!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You put all your eggs in one basket. Take fencing lessons, the moves are almost identical to those of a knife. Then study Italian fencing, they fight in a circle.

Another odd thing about knives, some bullies fear them like snakes and spiders. Just the thought of having their tendons sliced or getting so many arteries opened that the paramedics cannot stop the deluge or replace that much blood.

Oh, and get a knife that "clicks" when it locks open. Switchblades in movies always clicked, and some bullies even jump at the sound.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

If it's not yours you got no business messing with it. If you get shot or beaten to a pulp, you probably shouldn't have been messing with someone else's stuff in the first place. 

My thoughts for CCW, although I don't carry any longer, but I didn't want bad guys to know I was packin, it gave me even more of an advantage.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

A knife should never be seen, or even felt, until the knife weilder is running and the "knifee" notices that he's bleeding to death.


----------

